# 16:9 oder 16:10 was sind die Vor und Nachteile?



## GlockRoXx (25. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Ich bin am Ende meines Wissens 

Nach langem googeln bin ich immer noch nicht dahintergekommen, was besser ist.

1. Was ist der neuere Standard? 16:9 oder 16:10?
2. Was ist jetzt eig. besser? 16:9 oder 16:10?
3. Der neue 24 Zoll TFT soll für Spiele und normalen Desktopbetrieb herhalten.


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Juli 2009)

Viele sagen, dass es jetzt mehr 16:9 TFT's geben soll. Ich bin davon nicht überzeugt. Alte Spiele lassen sich noch grade so auf 16:10 spielen, da es das Bild nicht so stark verzerrt. Bei 16:9 wird das Bild stark verzerrt.


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juli 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Viele sagen, dass es jetzt mehr 16:9 TFT's geben soll. Ich bin davon nicht überzeugt. Alte Spiele lassen sich noch grade so auf 16:10 spielen, da es das Bild nicht so stark verzerrt. Bei 16:9 wird das Bild stark verzerrt.



Also meinste eher 16:10 Format ist besser?

Über Spiele welcher Jahrgänge spricht du denn? Was meinste also mit alten Spielen?


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Juli 2009)

Also du musst entscheiden. Ich finde 16:10 besser da man oben mehr Platz hat. 16:9 ist nur breiter. Was bringt das? Klar, für Filme oder Multimediaanwendungen ist das besser geeignet. Aber zum Spielen und im Internet surfen finde ich ist 16:10 eine Mischung aus 4:3 und 16:9 und das finde ich gut.
Alte Spiele meinte ich GTA 2 und älter. Aber fast niemand spielt solch alte Spiele.


----------



## GlockRoXx (25. Juli 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Also du musst entscheiden. Ich finde 16:10 besser da man oben mehr Platz hat. 16:9 ist nur breiter. Was bringt das? Klar, für Filme oder Multimediaanwendungen ist das besser geeignet. Aber zum Spielen und im Internet surfen finde ich ist 16:10 eine Mischung aus 4:3 und 16:9 und das finde ich gut.
> Alte Spiele meinte ich GTA 2 und älter. Aber fast niemand spielt solch alte Spiele.




Mhh also ich hätte die Möglichkeit den hier: ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis! günstig zu schiessen 

Deshalb bin ich auch auf diese Frage gekommen..nur weiß ich natürlich nicht, welches Format zukunftssicherer ist?

Ich würde hauptsächlich auf dem Monitor spielen und da frage ich mich, welches Format nun schwarze Balken bildet..ich spiele nur neue Spiele also ab Release 2006.


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich glaube bis 16:10 ganz asugestorben ist und kein Spiel das mehr unterstützten wird vergehen noch Jahrzehnte. 4:3 wird ja auch noch fon (fast) allen Spielen unterstützt.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2009)

16:9 wird sich vermutlich über kurz oder lang durchsetzen, da es auch bei Fernsehern genutzt wird. Kann aber auch anders kommen.

Vorteile für 16:10:
- mehr Platz in der vertikalen

Vorteil für 16:9:
- keine Balken bei 16:9 Filmen


Zum Thema verzerren: Dann stellt man einfach im Treiber seitengerechte Interpolation oder 1:1 ein, wenn das Spiel kein Breitbild unterstützt. Dann hat man zwar links und rechts schwarze Balken, aber das ist wohl besser als Verzerrungen.
Ob alle Spiele, die 16:10 unterstützen 16:9 auch unterstützen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (25. Juli 2009)

in der PCGH gabs doch ma so en test, ich nenn ma als beispiel FarCry2: 

4:3 = Bild horizontal gestaucht, aber alles sichtbar
16:10 = Bild 1:1 da mit vollem sichtbereich
16:9 = Bild 1:1 aber oben und unten etwas abgeschnitten.

Ich würd sagen 16:10 is für spiele am besten geeignet, da man oben und unten mehr sicht hat als bei 16:9


----------



## insekt (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würd sagen 16:10 besser, lieber bei Manchen Spielen schwarze Balken oben und unten, als Am Ende das Bild in der vertikalen Stauchen zu müssen.


----------



## derLordselbst (26. Juli 2009)

16:9 Monitore werden vermehrt angeboten, da sie aus überschüssigen Panels der großen Fernseher ohne Verlust geschnitten werden können. (ein Riesenfernseher = 4 Monitore)

16:9 ist natürlich für Filme ideal, weil es dem HD-Format entspricht. 

16:10 ist für mich persönlich ein Muss, da mir 16:9 schon zu sehr in Richtung Sehschlitz geht. Zum perfekten Monitor gehört bei mir nicht nur viel Diagonale, sondern auch etwas Vertikale. Sonst scrollt man sich ja tot.


----------



## GlockRoXx (26. Juli 2009)

mhh werde wohl das 16:10 Format wählen und habe meinen 24" TFT Favoriten schon nach langem Suchen gefunden 

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster T240, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24TWHSUV/LS24TWQSUV)

215€ inkl. Versand.

Nunja was meint ihr denn so dazu?


----------



## derLordselbst (27. Juli 2009)

Der Samsung gehört nicht zu meinen Wunschmonitoren. Allerdings kosten die gleich das 3 oder 4 fache. Er hat natürlich ein TN-Display, das ist aber zumindest matt. Einen aussagekräftigen Test habe ich dazu nicht gefunden. 

Also kurz gesagt, es ist ein preiswertes Markengerät und zumindest kein NoName-Produkt. Um bei Farbechtheit, , Schwarzwert, Interpolation und Ausstattung höhere Ansprüche stellen zu können, brauchst Du auf jeden Fall ein größeres Budget.

Den Fußund das Gehäuse habe ich schon bei anderen Samsung-Modellen in Natura gesehen und fand es o.k. Zum Panel kann ich nicht's sagen.

Aus meiner Sicht kannst Du für den Preis mit diesen Monitor nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## doceddy (27. Juli 2009)

Hab den T240 mit meinem 226BW vergliechen. Finde den T240 von der Bildqualität besser. Filmeschauen, Spielen, etc - alles sieht verdammt gut aus damit. Werde mir in 2 Wochen auch einen bestellen ( oder vielleicht doch den T260   )


----------



## GlockRoXx (27. Juli 2009)

Mh habe in der aktuellen PCGH nen Test gelesen und da steht er wohl ganz gut da..2. Platz 

Außerdem dürfte sich doch nicht viel tun im Vergleich zum T220, da der T240 zur gleichen Serie gehört. Der T220 ist wohl auch sehr beliebt...


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2009)

GlockRoXx schrieb:


> Mh habe in der aktuellen PCGH nen Test gelesen und da steht er wohl ganz gut da..2. Platz
> 
> Außerdem dürfte sich doch nicht viel tun im Vergleich zum T220, da der T240 zur gleichen Serie gehört. Der T220 ist wohl auch sehr beliebt...


Deine 4850 wirds dann aber schwer haben.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (28. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich hab einen 22Zoll 1920x1080 und bin damit zufrieden. Das man in der Höhe weniger Platz zur Verfügung hat, kann ich nicht bestätigen, da man im Vergleich zum anderen 22Zöller 30Pixel mehr hat.


----------



## Ryo (28. Juli 2009)

Ich finde 16:10 Monitore wirken bei gleicher Zoll-größe irgendwie größer, bulliger. Aber das kann ne Optische Täuschung sein 

16:9 bietet auf jeden fall seltener Schwarze Balken da immer mehr Sender in 16:9 ausstrahlen. Lediglich bei Letterbox wirds wieder egal da hat der 16:9 ja auch Balken.. der 16:10 aber größere 

PS: den T240 hab ich heute Live gesehen fand den nicht so pralle (kann aber auch an falscher Einstellung gelegen haben) wobei der Verkäufer noch meinte das die 23" Modelle oftmals die besseren Panels hätten in der Preisklasse.


----------



## derLordselbst (29. Juli 2009)

16:9 und 16:10 ist wirklich auch sehr viel Geschmackssache. Für Cineasten ist die Wahl klar. Für Leute, die auch mal am PC arbeiten genauso. 

Für mich ist 16:10 die einzige Wahl, wenn es schon nicht 4:3 oder 5:4 ist und auch erst ab 24 Zoll erträglich. 

@Ryo: Ich habe zufällig auch mal im Murksmarkt (oder war Satyrn?) einige Testsieger "bewundert" und mich gefragt, warum die so ein viel schlechteres Bild haben als mein 5 Jahre alter 19 Zöller.

Beruhigenderweise konnte ich miir selbst versichern, dass ich bestimmt keine VGA-Zehnfach-Verteiler mit Adapter zu DVI bei mir Zuhause einsetzen und dazu noch jeden Tag Dutzende von Wildfremden an mein OSD zur "Farboptimierung" lasse. Wenn man etwas dran schraubt, wird auch ein Profimonitor zur Bonbonröhre..


----------



## Ryo (29. Juli 2009)

@derLordselbst:
Doch Murksmarkt lol aber die sind alle an derselben quelle angeklemmt per DVI. Jedenfalls da wo ich war... Also Verteiler ja, Analog nein...selbst wenn.. am ende müssten alle dasselbe miese Bild haben oder?!  Am OSD hatte ich selber gedreht


----------



## derLordselbst (29. Juli 2009)

@Ryo: Ich habe mich doch noch erinnert: Es war der Planetenableger des Murksmarktes. Und in konkreten Fall handelte es sich wirklich um einen analogen Verteiler, teilweise mit DFI-Adaptern. Und rate mal, wer noch an den OSDs gefuscht hat, außer Dir.^^


----------



## doceddy (29. Juli 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Deine 4850 wirds dann aber schwer haben.



Deswegen fliegt sie zur gleichen Zeit auch raus, damit eine HD4890 oder GTX275 ihren Platz einnehmen kann


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Juli 2009)

16:10

dann hat die Task Leiste auch noch Platz... bei 16:9 Filmen


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2009)

Also am PC meiner Meinung nach 16:10, ok wenn man öfters Filme schaut dann ist vllt auch 16:9 ne Option, aber prinzipiell 16:10. BTW hat jmd von euch schon mal BluRay auf diesem Philips 21:9 TV geschaut? Der Hammer...


----------



## OeffOeff (29. Juli 2009)

Für Spiele und Filme ist definitiv 16:9 besser (Spiele werden meist parallel für Konsolen, also 16:9 entwickelt). 16:10 bietet dafür oben und unten eine etwas größere Fläche.

Ich würde sagen, dass wenn man wenig zockt und Filme guckt, man doch einen 16:10 nehmen sollte. Ansonten 16:9. Die Fläche ist doch kaum kleiner als bei 16:10, man hat keine Balken/Verzerrungen bei Spielen und Filmen UND sie sind v.A. auch billiger!


----------



## Holdrio (2. August 2009)

OeffOeff schrieb:


> Für Spiele und Filme ist definitiv 16:9 besser (Spiele werden meist parallel für Konsolen, also 16:9 entwickelt)
> Die Fläche ist doch kaum kleiner als bei 16:10, man hat keine Balken/Verzerrungen bei Spielen und Filmen



Öh kommt das von der Bildgrösse nicht aufs selbe raus, keine Balken mit 1920x1080 auf dem 16:9 in Filmen hat man doch eigentlich nur weil der eben einfach weniger hoch ist?
Bei Spielen ebenso und ausser FEAR2 fällt mir gerade gar kein Problemfall ein, dort war doch was mit 1920x1200 nur verzerrt oder so.
Sonst nie Probleme gehabt mit dieser Auflösung.

Dafür liebe ich den 16:10 immer bei älteren Spieleklassikern ohne Breitbild, die laufen perfekt ohne jede Interpolation in 1600x1200.


----------



## sorcees (3. August 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> 16:9 Monitore werden vermehrt angeboten, da sie aus überschüssigen Panels der großen Fernseher ohne Verlust geschnitten werden können. (ein Riesenfernseher = 4 Monitore)



Welche Fernseher?
Welche Aufloesung?
Schneiden?


----------

